

Show HN: Write more good git commit messages with English prose linting - filp
https://github.com/filp/write-good-git

======
andkon
All I can say is lolllll. Is it possible to flip it around? To not accept
commits unless your prose is really unnecessarily wordy and opaque?

------
paulhauggis
Do we really need this?

~~~
filp
I did it 90% as a joke, but I do know some developers that would definitely
benefit from a little guidance.

~~~
davidgerard

            ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
        contains insufficient profanity

